# I'm sober!



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

To deal with my anxiety in social situations, I drank booze. It got a bit out of hand; I was buzzed/drunk more often than I was sober for a few weeks. Well, I finally finished the last of it and decided to NOT drink so much anymore. It's been...a few days, lol, but it feels really great to be sober. I feel more in control, and less depressed even. And I'm dealing with those social situations as best I can in my sober state. So yay! :b


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Good for you!  I've never drunk any alcohol myself since I'm afraid I'd end up in a similar situation.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks :]


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Good job!

:clap

A few days will soon turn into a lot of days.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Good job, keep it up!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Great keep it up!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I have alcoholics in the family...well, had, down to one now. I know something of the pull and the difficulty resisting. So, WELL DONE.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

way to go! I do the same thing in a lot of social situations too  Great to see you have the strength to do it sober.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keep up the good work!!! :yay


----------



## Balloons (Mar 25, 2011)

Good job! I was caught up with opiates for 2 years, it really took a lot to get out of that whole. 

Stick with it, you'll be happier in the end.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good for you, bet it feels nice.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Yay!!!! i did the same thing myself! now just stick with it!!!!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I too drink to get rid of my anxiety. Haven't stopped yet, but hopefully I will be able to soon.


----------



## rfc (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done!  I also have been drinking alot to cope social situasion and excused myself that it was for relaxation for everyday stress. Dosen't work in the long run...
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> To deal with my anxiety in social situations, I drank booze. It got a bit out of hand; I was buzzed/drunk more often than I was sober for a few weeks. Well, I finally finished the last of it and decided to NOT drink so much anymore. It's been...a few days, lol, but it feels really great to be sober. I feel more in control, and less depressed even. And I'm dealing with those social situations as best I can in my sober state. So yay! :b


Awesome Work! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

